# ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----



## klausbyte (20. Oktober 2001)

*---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

Also. ich fange mal an, jeder macht einfach ein repley daran. bei viel erfolg bringen wir das als buch heraus *g* Wir hatten das schonmal. ist aber wegen mangelnder beteiligung eingestellt worden, also machts diesmal besser  ab 500 repleys bin ich zufrieden 


* Es war mal ein kleiner Bub, der ging in die großen welten des internets ging, auf einmal blieb er auf einer Internet seite stehen, die seite hatte folgenden inhalt  ...*


----------



## Dani (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

-  Es war mal ein kleiner Bub, der ging in die großen welten des internets ging, auf einmal blieb er auf einer Internet seite stehen, die seite hatte folgenden inhalt  ... [/i]

das war nicht zufällig http://www.pcgames.de ? 

Naja er schaute es sich an und wollte dort mitwerkeln. Also hat er RR gemailt. Dieser hat ihn sofort eingestellt. Tja, dann ist sofort ein neuer MPO entstanden und fast alle waren froh damit.


----------



## klausbyte (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

der neue große mpo flüchtete in die Innenstadt und richtete ein chaos an, z. B. ...


----------



## Undergroundfighter (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

Naja und dann sah er plötzluich das WTC vor seinen Augen und kommt auf dumme gedanken


----------



## klausbyte (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- Naja und dann sah er plötzluich das WTC vor seinen Augen und kommt auf dumme gedanken  _
ich habe übrigens ne kurzzusammenfassung des ersten märchen gemacht: http://www.fortlaufende-fantasystory.de.vu





er dachte nähmlich an ein freudenhaus und drehte schnell um


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - Naja und dann sah er plötzluich das WTC vor seinen Augen und kommt auf dumme gedanken  
- ich habe übrigens ne kurzzusammenfassung des ersten märchen gemacht: http://www.fortlaufende-fantasystory.de.vu
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- er dachte nähmlich an ein freudenhaus und drehte schnell um  _

...um sich kondome zu kaufen, denn er fürchtete sich vor...


----------



## TheGuy (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

- - er dachte nähmlich an ein freudenhaus und drehte schnell um  
- 
- ...um sich kondome zu kaufen, denn er fürchtete sich vor...

...dem Mist, den er diesem Märchen noch tun werden muss!
 TheGuy


----------



## klausbyte (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - er dachte nähmlich an ein freudenhaus und drehte schnell um  
- - 
- - ...um sich kondome zu kaufen, denn er fürchtete sich vor...
- 
- ...dem Mist, den er diesem Märchen noch tun werden muss!
-  TheGuy
- 
-  _

aber mit frischem mut stieg er erstmal in die badewanne


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - er dachte nähmlich an ein freudenhaus und drehte schnell um  
- - - 
- - - ...um sich kondome zu kaufen, denn er fürchtete sich vor...
- - 
- - ...dem Mist, den er diesem Märchen noch tun werden muss!
- -  TheGuy
- - 
- -  
- 
- aber mit frischem mut stieg er erstmal in die badewanne _

um die Kondome daraus zu fischen und dann zu bemerken, dass...


----------



## klausbyte (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - er dachte nähmlich an ein freudenhaus und drehte schnell um  
- - - - 
- - - - ...um sich kondome zu kaufen, denn er fürchtete sich vor...
- - - 
- - - ...dem Mist, den er diesem Märchen noch tun werden muss!
- - -  TheGuy
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - aber mit frischem mut stieg er erstmal in die badewanne 
- 
- um die Kondome daraus zu fischen und dann zu bemerken, dass...
-  _

eine frau in seiner wohung war, diese frau ...


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

[i- eine frau in seiner wohung war, diese frau ...  [/i]

machte, nachdem er sich nach ihr umgedreht hatte, die Bluse auf und ganz viele Rosen kamen heraus. Dies irritierte ihn etwas, weshalb er...


----------



## klausbyte (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- [i- eine frau in seiner wohung war, diese frau ...  
- 
- machte, nachdem er sich nach ihr umgedreht hatte, die Bluse auf und ganz viele Rosen kamen heraus. Dies irritierte ihn etwas, weshalb er... _

schleunigst seine eigene hose aufmachte


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - schleunigst seine eigene hose aufmachte _

und sich auf dem Flur erleichterte


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - schleunigst seine eigene hose aufmachte _

und sich auf dem Flur entleerte


----------



## gefurz2ultra (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - schleunigst seine eigene hose aufmachte 
- 
- und sich auf dem Flur entleerte
- 
-  _

daraufhin lief die Frau schreiend aus dem Zimmer und hinterließ nur einen Zettel auf dem stand ....


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - schleunigst seine eigene hose aufmachte 
- - 
- - und sich auf dem Flur entleerte
- - 
- -  
- 
- daraufhin lief die Frau schreiend aus dem Zimmer und hinterließ nur einen Zettel auf dem stand ....
- 
- 
-  _

RUF! MICH! AN!


----------



## gefurz2ultra (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

- - 
- - daraufhin lief die Frau schreiend aus dem Zimmer und hinterließ nur einen Zettel auf dem stand ....
- - 
- - 
- -  
- 
- RUF! MICH! AN!
- 
-  [/i]

als er die Frau am Abend anrufen will, hebt jedoch ein Mann mit brüchiger Stimme ab, der ihn auffordert diese Nacht zum Hafen zu kommen um ...


----------



## SuGa (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

... vielleicht doch noch was interessantes zu erleben. ...


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - als er die Frau am Abend anrufen will, hebt jedoch ein Mann mit brüchiger Stimme ab, der ihn auffordert diese Nacht zum Hafen zu kommen um ... _

"die Ware" zu übergeben.Als er fragt : "Welche Ware?!?!" ...


----------



## gefurz2ultra (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- ... vielleicht doch noch was interessantes zu erleben. ... _

Am Hafen angekommen erkennt er plötzlich die Falle in der er so ahnungslos getappt ist ...


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

(ok, nehmen wir deins)


_- ... vielleicht doch noch was interessantes zu erleben. ... _


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - ... vielleicht doch noch was interessantes zu erleben. ... 
- 
- Am Hafen angekommen erkennt er plötzlich die Falle in der er so ahnungslos getappt ist ...
- 
-  _

als er von Männern mit offenen Hosen umringt wird...


----------



## gefurz2ultra (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - als er die Frau am Abend anrufen will, hebt jedoch ein Mann mit brüchiger Stimme ab, der ihn auffordert diese Nacht zum Hafen zu kommen um ... 
- 
- "die Ware" zu übergeben.Als er fragt : "Welche Ware?!?!" ...
- 
-  _

Plötzlich erinnerte er sich wieder, dass der Mann am Telefon irgendwas von einem weißen Pulver dahergeredet hat. Wie konnte er das nur vergessen. Aber vielleicht könnte er doch noch irgendwie entkommen wenn ...


----------



## SuGa (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

Auf einmal stürzen sich 20 Personalmanager es Konkurrenzverlages auf ihn und versuchen ihn zu einem Wechseln zu "überreden" ...


----------



## gefurz2ultra (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- Auf einmal stürzen sich 20 Personalmanager es Konkurrenzverlages auf ihn und versuchen ihn zu einem Wechseln zu "überreden" ... _

Ohne zu zögern zog er seinen Gehaltszettel aus der Tasche und hielt ihn den Personalmanagern entgegen worauf diese laut lachend zu Boden fielen und er doch noch entkommen konnte. Dann ...


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- Auf einmal stürzen sich 20 Personalmanager es Konkurrenzverlages auf ihn und versuchen ihn zu einem Wechseln zu "überreden" ... _

Doch schon naht Rettung: ein Motorrad mit einem alten, schlimm aussehenden Mann drauf kommt mit quietschenden Reifen um die Ecke...


----------



## gefurz2ultra (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - Auf einmal stürzen sich 20 Personalmanager es Konkurrenzverlages auf ihn und versuchen ihn zu einem Wechseln zu "überreden" ... 
- 
- Doch schon naht Rettung: ein Motorrad mit einem alten, schlimm aussehenden Mann drauf kommt mit quietschenden Reifen um die Ecke...
- 
-  _

Er trägt die Initialen RR auf der Lederjacke, jedoch weiß er nicht was diese bedeuten ...


----------



## Shooshine (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

Der coole Biker versucht kurz vor der Gruppe zu stoppen verliert jedoch die Kontrolle, da er über eine Ölpfütze gefahren ist und stürzt ins Hafenbecken.
So kommt es das.....


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- Der coole Biker versucht kurz vor der Gruppe zu stoppen verliert jedoch die Kontrolle, da er über eine Ölpfütze gefahren ist und stürzt ins Hafenbecken.
- So kommt es das..... _

seine Fratze von blutrünstigen Pyranhas entstellt wird, dass man es heute immer noch sehen kann...


----------



## Shooshine (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

..oder auch nicht, denn bis heute sind nur unscharfe Phantobilder des mysteriösen Bikers aufgetaucht.

Soviel dazu..also....


----------



## Shooshine (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

..oder auch nicht, denn bis heute sind nur unscharfe Phantombilder des mysteriösen Bikers aufgetaucht.

Soviel dazu..also....


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- ..oder auch nicht, denn bis heute sind nur unscharfe Phantombilder des mysteriösen Bikers aufgetaucht.
- 
- Soviel dazu..also.... _

Daraufhin lassen die Männer von ihm (dem Bub) ab und stürzen sich auf den wehrlosen Biker...


----------



## gefurz2ultra (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - ..oder auch nicht, denn bis heute sind nur unscharfe Phantombilder des mysteriösen Bikers aufgetaucht.
- - 
- - Soviel dazu..also.... 
- 
- Daraufhin lassen die Männer von ihm (dem Bub) ab und stürzen sich auf den wehrlosen Biker...
- 
-  _

Doch ganz wehrlos ist der Biker nicht. Er zieht seine Geheimwaffe - eine druckfrische Ausgabe des Computerbild Spiele Magazins. Schon nachdem er einige Sätze vorgelesen hat fallen alle Angreifer vor Langeweile in tausendjährigen Schlaf und ...


----------



## Sceptic (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - ..oder auch nicht, denn bis heute sind nur unscharfe Phantombilder des mysteriösen Bikers aufgetaucht.
- - - 
- - - Soviel dazu..also.... 
- - 
- - Daraufhin lassen die Männer von ihm (dem Bub) ab und stürzen sich auf den wehrlosen Biker...
- - 
- -  
- 
- Doch ganz wehrlos ist der Biker nicht. Er zieht seine Geheimwaffe - eine druckfrische Ausgabe des Computerbild Spiele Magazins. Schon nachdem er einige Sätze vorgelesen hat fallen alle Angreifer vor Langeweile in tausendjährigen Schlaf und ...
-  _

...geraten in eine fremdartige Traumwelt, die vom Tribunal der Wahrheit, also den Herren Springer, Kirch und Markwort beherrscht wird.
Das Tribunal will ihnen gestatten, den Alptraum zu verlassen, wenn sie fortan nur noch all das glauben, denken und fühlen, was diese drei ihnen sagen.
Die Forderung überrascht die Manager, denn sie hatten eh seit ihrer unheiligen Geburt aus irgendwelchem teerartigen Zeug in Reagenzgläsern nie etwas anderes getan.
Das Tribunal der Wahrheit zeigt sich erfreut darüber und...


----------



## Pharaomv (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - ...geraten in eine fremdartige Traumwelt, die vom Tribunal der Wahrheit, also den Herren Springer, Kirch und Markwort beherrscht wird.
- Das Tribunal will ihnen gestatten, den Alptraum zu verlassen, wenn sie fortan nur noch all das glauben, denken und fühlen, was diese drei ihnen sagen.
- Die Forderung überrascht die Manager, denn sie hatten eh seit ihrer unheiligen Geburt aus irgendwelchem teerartigen Zeug in Reagenzgläsern nie etwas anderes getan.
- Das Tribunal der Wahrheit zeigt sich erfreut darüber und... _

schenk jedem von ihnen einen Keks


----------



## Bigking (20. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - ...geraten in eine fremdartige Traumwelt, die vom Tribunal der Wahrheit, also den Herren Springer, Kirch und Markwort beherrscht wird.
- - Das Tribunal will ihnen gestatten, den Alptraum zu verlassen, wenn sie fortan nur noch all das glauben, denken und fühlen, was diese drei ihnen sagen.
- - Die Forderung überrascht die Manager, denn sie hatten eh seit ihrer unheiligen Geburt aus irgendwelchem teerartigen Zeug in Reagenzgläsern nie etwas anderes getan.
- - Das Tribunal der Wahrheit zeigt sich erfreut darüber und... 
- 
- schenk jedem von ihnen einen Keks
- 
-  _
Worauf hin einer der Manager einen Sing-Flash bekam.
Er fing an "Unterwegs-Leibnitzkeks-Unterwegs-Leibnitzkeks" zu singen.
Aufeinmal verschwommen die Farben um die Manager.
Eine dimensions Tor tat sich vor ihnen auf.
Aus den Blauen Striemen die in die unendliuchkeit führten rutschte...


----------



## Sceptic (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_ Woraufhin einer der Manager einen Sing-Flash bekam.
- Er fing an "Unterwegs-Leibnitzkeks-Unterwegs-Leibnitzkeks" zu singen.
- Aufeinmal verschwommen die Farben um die Manager.
- Eine dimensions Tor tat sich vor ihnen auf.
- Aus den Blauen Striemen die in die unendliuchkeit führten rutschte... _

...Der Keksmann! Ein gar grausiges Monster, dessen Bestimmung es war, allem Lebenden 52 Zacken in den Leib zu ritzen und es dann zu fressen. Das Tribunal der Wahrheit warf sich auf die Knie, jammerte und tobte, klagte, es habe doch alles getan, was der Keksmann verlangt hat und womit es denn nun diese grausame Bedtrafung verdiene... Doch der Keksmann war unerbittlich: Er packte die drei, warf sie in seinen riesigen Do-it-yourself-Ofen, buk sie bei 200° goldbraun und ritzte dann auf grauenvolle, brutale Weise nach und nach Zacken um Zacken in ihre noch dampfenden Leiber. Die Manager wandten den Blick furchtsam ab: Hier hatte sich das Produkt verselbständigt.  Leider war das kekskauende Monstrum durch die rasche Bewegung auf sie aufmerksam geworden....


----------



## Fetteratte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- 
-  Woraufhin einer der Manager einen Sing-Flash bekam.
- - Er fing an "Unterwegs-Leibnitzkeks-Unterwegs-Leibnitzkeks" zu singen.
- - Aufeinmal verschwommen die Farben um die Manager.
- - Eine dimensions Tor tat sich vor ihnen auf.
- - Aus den Blauen Striemen die in die unendliuchkeit führten rutschte... 
- 
- ...Der Keksmann! Ein gar grausiges Monster, dessen Bestimmung es war, allem Lebenden 52 Zacken in den Leib zu ritzen und es dann zu fressen. Das Tribunal der Wahrheit warf sich auf die Knie, jammerte und tobte, klagte, es habe doch alles getan, was der Keksmann verlangt hat und womit es denn nun diese grausame Bedtrafung verdiene... Doch der Keksmann war unerbittlich: Er packte die drei, warf sie in seinen riesigen Do-it-yourself-Ofen, buk sie bei 200° goldbraun und ritzte dann auf grauenvolle, brutale Weise nach und nach Zacken um Zacken in ihre noch dampfenden Leiber. Die Manager wandten den Blick furchtsam ab: Hier hatte sich das Produkt verselbständigt.  Leider war das kekskauende Monstrum durch die rasche Bewegung auf sie aufmerksam geworden.... _


Doch wurde von der alten Hexe abgelenkt, die gerade dabei war, sich seine goldbraunen Opfer unter den Nagel zu reißen um sie dann für ihr Haus zu verwenden....


----------



## Sceptic (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - 
- -  Woraufhin einer der Manager einen Sing-Flash bekam.
- - - Er fing an "Unterwegs-Leibnitzkeks-Unterwegs-Leibnitzkeks" zu singen.
- - - Aufeinmal verschwommen die Farben um die Manager.
- - - Eine dimensions Tor tat sich vor ihnen auf.
- - - Aus den Blauen Striemen die in die unendliuchkeit führten rutschte... 
- - 
- - ...Der Keksmann! Ein gar grausiges Monster, dessen Bestimmung es war, allem Lebenden 52 Zacken in den Leib zu ritzen und es dann zu fressen. Das Tribunal der Wahrheit warf sich auf die Knie, jammerte und tobte, klagte, es habe doch alles getan, was der Keksmann verlangt hat und womit es denn nun diese grausame Bedtrafung verdiene... Doch der Keksmann war unerbittlich: Er packte die drei, warf sie in seinen riesigen Do-it-yourself-Ofen, buk sie bei 200° goldbraun und ritzte dann auf grauenvolle, brutale Weise nach und nach Zacken um Zacken in ihre noch dampfenden Leiber. Die Manager wandten den Blick furchtsam ab: Hier hatte sich das Produkt verselbständigt.  Leider war das kekskauende Monstrum durch die rasche Bewegung auf sie aufmerksam geworden.... 
- 
- 
- Doch wurde von der alten Hexe abgelenkt, die gerade dabei war, sich seine goldbraunen Opfer unter den Nagel zu reißen um sie dann für ihr Haus zu verwenden
-  _
Die Hexe wiederum wurde von Mulder und Scully beschattet, die versuchten, verschiedene Kinder aus ihrem Backofen zu befreien. Mulder hatte erst angenommen, einige Aliens hätten ihre sechs Finger im Spiel. Im Schatten des mit der Hexe zankenden Keksmonsters schlichen die Manager näher...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - 

- Die Hexe wiederum wurde von Mulder und Scully beschattet, die versuchten, verschiedene Kinder aus ihrem Backofen zu befreien. Mulder hatte erst angenommen, einige Aliens hätten ihre sechs Finger im Spiel. Im Schatten des mit der Hexe zankenden Keksmonsters schlichen die Manager näher... _

um in lauten jubel auszubrechen. denn es ist soeben eine großlieferung gyros gekommen, und jeder bedient sich. ABER: es ist kein normales gyros, es wurde  ...


----------



## gefurz2ultra (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - 
- 
- - Die Hexe wiederum wurde von Mulder und Scully beschattet, die versuchten, verschiedene Kinder aus ihrem Backofen zu befreien. Mulder hatte erst angenommen, einige Aliens hätten ihre sechs Finger im Spiel. Im Schatten des mit der Hexe zankenden Keksmonsters schlichen die Manager näher... 
- 
- um in lauten jubel auszubrechen. denn es ist soeben eine großlieferung gyros gekommen, und jeder bedient sich. ABER: es ist kein normales gyros, es wurde  ... _

... es wurde vom berühmten Gyros-Großmeister Frodoandalf hinter den sieben Bergen zubereitet. Wenn man alle magischen Gyros Portionen vereint entsteht ...


----------



## TheGuy (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - 
- - 
- - - Die Hexe wiederum wurde von Mulder und Scully beschattet, die versuchten, verschiedene Kinder aus ihrem Backofen zu befreien. Mulder hatte erst angenommen, einige Aliens hätten ihre sechs Finger im Spiel. Im Schatten des mit der Hexe zankenden Keksmonsters schlichen die Manager näher... 
- - 
- - um in lauten jubel auszubrechen. denn es ist soeben eine großlieferung gyros gekommen, und jeder bedient sich. ABER: es ist kein normales gyros, es wurde  ... 
- 
- ... es wurde vom berühmten Gyros-Großmeister Frodoandalf hinter den sieben Bergen zubereitet. Wenn man alle magischen Gyros Portionen vereint entsteht ...
- 
-  _

...ein schwachsinniges Community-Märchen, das...


----------



## Pharaomv (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - ...ein schwachsinniges Community-Märchen, das... _


in Mordor entsorgt werden muss


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - ...ein schwachsinniges Community-Märchen, das... 
- 
- 
- in Mordor entsorgt werden muss
-  _

..vernichtet in den Heiligen Bergen weil solcherlei Märchen nur da für immer vernichtet werden können ...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - - 
- - - 
- - - - Die Hexe wiederum wurde von Mulder und Scully beschattet, die versuchten, verschiedene Kinder aus ihrem Backofen zu befreien. Mulder hatte erst angenommen, einige Aliens hätten ihre sechs Finger im Spiel. Im Schatten des mit der Hexe zankenden Keksmonsters schlichen die Manager näher... 
- - - 
- - - um in lauten jubel auszubrechen. denn es ist soeben eine großlieferung gyros gekommen, und jeder bedient sich. ABER: es ist kein normales gyros, es wurde  ... 
- - 
- - ... es wurde vom berühmten Gyros-Großmeister Frodoandalf hinter den sieben Bergen zubereitet. Wenn man alle magischen Gyros Portionen vereint entsteht ...
- - 
- -  
- 
- ...ein schwachsinniges Community-Märchen, das... _

den gyros großmeister zu neuen taten inspieriert. Er wexelt sein geschäft, und macht nun döner. Diese Döner bringt er zu Scully und Mulder, die darauf ...


----------



## Pharaomv (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - ...ein schwachsinniges Community-Märchen, das... 
- - 
- - 
- - in Mordor entsorgt werden muss
- -  
- 
- ..vernichtet in den Heiligen Bergen weil solcherlei Märchen nur da für immer vernichtet werden können ... _

und nur einer kann diese Tat vollbringen: der Bub!
Zusammen mit seinen Gefährten, den Managern bricht er auf, doch er ahnt nicht,...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - 
- und nur einer kann diese Tat vollbringen: der Bub!
- Zusammen mit seinen Gefährten, den Managern bricht er auf, doch er ahnt nicht,...
- 
-  _

das eine große katze kommt. so groß wie ein world trade center .. diese katze


----------



## Pharaomv (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - 
- - und nur einer kann diese Tat vollbringen: der Bub!
- - Zusammen mit seinen Gefährten, den Managern bricht er auf, doch er ahnt nicht,...
- - 
- -  
- 
- das eine große katze kommt. so groß wie ein world trade center .. diese katze _

Gräbt dort, wo die Gruppe steht, ein riesiges Loch und scheißt rein, begäbt sie also lebendig, so dass...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- 
- Gräbt dort, wo die Gruppe steht, ein riesiges Loch und scheißt rein, begäbt sie also lebendig, so dass...
- 
-  _

die katze nie mehr hochkommen würde. Aber: Wo ist die große katze auf china hin??? JA, das war sie, nun haben wir die chinesischen verteidigungsminister auf dem hals. schnell ordern wir die hilfe von duke jr.


----------



## Pharaomv (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - 
- - Gräbt dort, wo die Gruppe steht, ein riesiges Loch und scheißt rein, begäbt sie also lebendig, so dass...
- - 
- -  
- 
- die katze nie mehr hochkommen würde. Aber: Wo ist die große katze auf china hin??? JA, das war sie, nun haben wir die chinesischen verteidigungsminister auf dem hals. schnell ordern wir die hilfe von duke jr.  _

..., der die Verteidigungskünste dieses Ministers testet, indem er...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - 

- ..., der die Verteidigungskünste dieses Ministers testet, indem er...
- 
-  _

erstmal seine atombombe auspackt. diese wird ...


----------



## Pharaomv (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - 
- 
- - ..., der die Verteidigungskünste dieses Ministers testet, indem er...
- - 
- -  
- 
- erstmal seine atombombe auspackt. diese wird ...  _

dank Duke jr´s "ausgefeilte" Wurftechnik etwas zu weit geschleugert und trifft...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - 

- dank Duke jr´s "ausgefeilte" Wurftechnik etwas zu weit geschleugert und trifft...
- 
-  _

mitten in den fetten hintern von claudia schiffer. dieser ...


----------



## Pharaomv (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - - 
- 
- - dank Duke jr´s "ausgefeilte" Wurftechnik etwas zu weit geschleugert und trifft...
- - 
- -  
- 
- mitten in den fetten hintern von claudia schiffer. dieser ...  _

ist zwar nicht fett...


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_-
- ist zwar nicht fett...
-  _

sondern nur gigantisch breit und explodiert bei der ersten berührung worauf hin der komplette Dunkelwald mit Silikon ihrere Arschimplantate überflutet wird ...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- -
- - ist zwar nicht fett...
- -  
- 
- sondern nur gigantisch breit und explodiert bei der ersten berührung worauf hin der komplette Dunkelwald mit Silikon ihrere Arschimplantate überflutet wird ... _

und so wendet sich die geschichte doch noch zum guten. den in der ganzen silikonbrühe kann duke jr. schwimmen und wirf eine zweite atombombe richtung nordpol, die aufgebrachten pinguine ...


----------



## Pharaomv (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - -
- - - ist zwar nicht fett...
- - -  
- - 
- - sondern nur gigantisch breit und explodiert bei der ersten berührung worauf hin der komplette Dunkelwald mit Silikon ihrere Arschimplantate überflutet wird ... 
- 
- und so wendet sich die geschichte doch noch zum guten. den in der ganzen silikonbrühe kann duke jr. schwimmen und wirf eine zweite atombombe richtung nordpol, die aufgebrachten pinguine ...  _

ziehen daraufhin ihre Mäntel aus, da die Temperatur schlagartig ansteigt...


----------



## gefurz2ultra (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - -
- - - - ist zwar nicht fett...
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - sondern nur gigantisch breit und explodiert bei der ersten berührung worauf hin der komplette Dunkelwald mit Silikon ihrere Arschimplantate überflutet wird ... 
- - 
- - und so wendet sich die geschichte doch noch zum guten. den in der ganzen silikonbrühe kann duke jr. schwimmen und wirf eine zweite atombombe richtung nordpol, die aufgebrachten pinguine ...  
- 
- ziehen daraufhin ihre Mäntel aus, da die Temperatur schlagartig ansteigt... _


----------



## gefurz2ultra (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - -
- - - - - ist zwar nicht fett...
- - - - -  
- - - - 
- - - - sondern nur gigantisch breit und explodiert bei der ersten berührung worauf hin der komplette Dunkelwald mit Silikon ihrere Arschimplantate überflutet wird ... 
- - - 
- - - und so wendet sich die geschichte doch noch zum guten. den in der ganzen silikonbrühe kann duke jr. schwimmen und wirf eine zweite atombombe richtung nordpol, die aufgebrachten pinguine ...  
- - 
- - ziehen daraufhin ihre Mäntel aus, da die Temperatur schlagartig ansteigt... 
- 
-  _


... und feiern eine erstklassige Nordpool Party mit vielen Longdrinks ...


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_-

- ... und feiern eine erstklassige Nordpool Party mit vielen Longdrinks ...
-  _

doch einige der drinks waren vergiftet und die Pinguine beginnen ....


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- -
- 
- - ... und feiern eine erstklassige Nordpool Party mit vielen Longdrinks ...
- -  
- 
- doch einige der drinks waren vergiftet und die Pinguine beginnen .... _
auf und ab zu hüpfen. wie ein gummiball. doch damit nicht genug ...


----------



## Acemen (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - -
- - 
- - - ... und feiern eine erstklassige Nordpool Party mit vielen Longdrinks ...
- - -  
- - 
- - doch einige der drinks waren vergiftet und die Pinguine beginnen .... 
- auf und ab zu hüpfen. wie ein gummiball. doch damit nicht genug ...  _

......sie bekamen einen Auffälligen Brief zugeschickt und dachten jemand wollte sich wegen Ruhestörung beschweren!Doch plötzlich kam Pulver aus dem Brief gerieselt.......


----------



## Pharaomv (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - -
- - - 
- - - - ... und feiern eine erstklassige Nordpool Party mit vielen Longdrinks ...
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - doch einige der drinks waren vergiftet und die Pinguine beginnen .... 
- - auf und ab zu hüpfen. wie ein gummiball. doch damit nicht genug ...  
- 
- ......sie bekamen einen Auffälligen Brief zugeschickt und dachten jemand wollte sich wegen Ruhestörung beschweren!Doch plötzlich kam Pulver aus dem Brief gerieselt.......
- 
-  _

und als sie dran rochen sahen sie nur noch blumen und schöne dinge...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - -

- -  
- 
- und als sie dran rochen sahen sie nur noch blumen und schöne dinge...
- 
-  _

doch das war trügerisch. plötzlich kam eine specialeinheit der Gyros-Forces und sie waren umstellt


----------



## Pharaomv (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - -
- 
- - -  
- - 
- - und als sie dran rochen sahen sie nur noch blumen und schöne dinge...
- - 
- -  
- 
- doch das war trügerisch. plötzlich kam eine specialeinheit der Gyros-Forces und sie waren umstellt  _

und die Gyros-Forces frabten: "Habt ihr ma´n Keks", woraufhin die Pinguine in Richtung der Manager deuteten, die von der gigantischen Druckwelle des Silikons ebenfalls zum Nordpol geschleudert worden waren, daraufhin...


----------



## Bigking (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - 
- - - und als sie dran rochen sahen sie nur noch blumen und schöne dinge...

- - doch das war trügerisch. plötzlich kam eine specialeinheit der Gyros-Forces und sie waren umstellt  
- 
- und die Gyros-Forces frabten: "Habt ihr ma´n Keks", woraufhin die Pinguine in Richtung der Manager deuteten, die von der gigantischen Druckwelle des Silikons ebenfalls zum Nordpol geschleudert worden waren, daraufhin...
-  _

"Einspruch" Schriene die ANwälte wie aus einem Mund.
"Abgelehnt" riefen die Pinguine, die es gar nicht ausstehn konnten wenn jemand anderer ausser ihnen mit Anzügen aufkreuzen.
Doch der Gyros Express war schon unterwegs...


----------



## Acemen (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - 
- - - - und als sie dran rochen sahen sie nur noch blumen und schöne dinge...
- 
- - - doch das war trügerisch. plötzlich kam eine specialeinheit der Gyros-Forces und sie waren umstellt  
- - 
- - und die Gyros-Forces frabten: "Habt ihr ma´n Keks", woraufhin die Pinguine in Richtung der Manager deuteten, die von der gigantischen Druckwelle des Silikons ebenfalls zum Nordpol geschleudert worden waren, daraufhin...
- -  
- 
- "Einspruch" Schriene die ANwälte wie aus einem Mund.
- "Abgelehnt" riefen die Pinguine, die es gar nicht ausstehn konnten wenn jemand anderer ausser ihnen mit Anzügen aufkreuzen.
- Doch der Gyros Express war schon unterwegs...
-  _


----------



## Acemen (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - - 
- - - - - und als sie dran rochen sahen sie nur noch blumen und schöne dinge...
- - 
- - - - doch das war trügerisch. plötzlich kam eine specialeinheit der Gyros-Forces und sie waren umstellt  
- - - 
- - - und die Gyros-Forces frabten: "Habt ihr ma´n Keks", woraufhin die Pinguine in Richtung der Manager deuteten, die von der gigantischen Druckwelle des Silikons ebenfalls zum Nordpol geschleudert worden waren, daraufhin...
- - -  
- - 
- - "Einspruch" Schriene die ANwälte wie aus einem Mund.
- - "Abgelehnt" riefen die Pinguine, die es gar nicht ausstehn konnten wenn jemand anderer ausser ihnen mit Anzügen aufkreuzen.
- - Doch der Gyros Express war schon unterwegs...
Und er brachte sie nach Schloss Gyrosstein auf dem Die Gyros Forces schreckliche experimente zur erschaffung eines suuuper Gyros betrieben aber die bisher alle Fehlgeschlagen warne und es dort nur so vor Gombies wimmelte.Doch sie dachten schon an die Flucht die sie folgendermaßen bewerkstelligen wollten:_


----------



## Sceptic (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - 
- - - - und als sie dran rochen sahen sie nur noch blumen und schöne dinge...
- 
- - - doch das war trügerisch. plötzlich kam eine specialeinheit der Gyros-Forces und sie waren umstellt  
- - 
- - und die Gyros-Forces frabten: "Habt ihr ma´n Keks", woraufhin die Pinguine in Richtung der Manager deuteten, die von der gigantischen Druckwelle des Silikons ebenfalls zum Nordpol geschleudert worden waren, daraufhin...
- -  
- 
- "Einspruch" Schriene die ANwälte wie aus einem Mund.
- "Abgelehnt" riefen die Pinguine, die es gar nicht ausstehn konnten wenn jemand anderer ausser ihnen mit Anzügen aufkreuzen.
- Doch der Gyros Express war schon unterwegs...
-  _

...denn Costas, der griechische Hirtenkoch, war an den Nordpol gekommen, um einige Eisbären auf Suvlakis zu spießen und um sich einmal die Sonne auf die haarige Brust scheinen zu lassen ohne dabei erbärmlich zu schwitzen. Bedauerlicherweise waren die Flugbegleiterinnen von seinen Annäherungsversuchen in der Concorde nicht begeistert gewesen, weswegen der bullige Eunuchenstewart Abdul (bekannt aus Film, Fernsehen und der Werbung) ihn brummend direkt über dem magnetischen Pol aus dem Flieger kickte. Orientierungslos wanderte Costas durch die Eiswüste und ernährte sich hauptächlich von niedlichen Robben, bis er auf das Camp eben dieser Pinguine stieß, die vom *SÜDpol* hergekommen waren, weil sie einen Tapetenwechsel brauchten. Costas wollte gern sein kulinarisches Glück an ihnen versuchen, aber ohne zahlende Kunden würde er freilich keinen finger rührern. Nun aber waren Kunden da....


----------



## Acemen (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - - 
- - - - - und als sie dran rochen sahen sie nur noch blumen und schöne dinge...
- - 
- - - - doch das war trügerisch. plötzlich kam eine specialeinheit der Gyros-Forces und sie waren umstellt  
- - - 
- - - und die Gyros-Forces frabten: "Habt ihr ma´n Keks", woraufhin die Pinguine in Richtung der Manager deuteten, die von der gigantischen Druckwelle des Silikons ebenfalls zum Nordpol geschleudert worden waren, daraufhin...
- - -  
- - 
- - "Einspruch" Schriene die ANwälte wie aus einem Mund.
- - "Abgelehnt" riefen die Pinguine, die es gar nicht ausstehn konnten wenn jemand anderer ausser ihnen mit Anzügen aufkreuzen.
- - Doch der Gyros Express war schon unterwegs...
- -  

- 
- ...denn Costas, der griechische Hirtenkoch, war an den Nordpol gekommen, um einige Eisbären auf Suvlakis zu spießen und um sich einmal die Sonne auf die haarige Brust scheinen zu lassen ohne dabei erbärmlich zu schwitzen. Bedauerlicherweise waren die Flugbegleiterinnen von seinen Annäherungsversuchen in der Concorde nicht begeistert gewesen, weswegen der bullige Eunuchenstewart Abdul (bekannt aus Film, Fernsehen und der Werbung) ihn brummend direkt über dem magnetischen Pol aus dem Flieger kickte. Orientierungslos wanderte Costas durch die Eiswüste und ernährte sich hauptächlich von niedlichen Robben, bis er auf das Camp eben dieser Pinguine stieß, die vom SÜDpol hergekommen waren, weil sie einen Tapetenwechsel brauchten. Costas wollte gern sein kulinarisches Glück an ihnen versuchen, aber ohne zahlende Kunden würde er freilich keinen finger rührern. Nun aber waren Kunden da.... _

Nein es waren doch keine Kunden da denn die Pinguine saßen immer noch in Burg Gyrosstein fest aber schmiedeten einen asubruchsplan der wie folgt aussah:.......


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_-
- Nein es waren doch keine Kunden da denn die Pinguine saßen immer noch in Burg Gyrosstein fest aber schmiedeten einen asubruchsplan der wie folgt aussah:.......
- 
-  _

sie opferten ein paar ihrer artgenossen, um sich daraus einen sprengsatz zu bauen. als sie diesen sprengsatz angewandt haben, gingen auch noch die letzten drauf. aber sogleich wurden auch die eisbären alamiert, die sofort vom süd .. äh nordpol kamen ...


----------



## Acemen (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- -
- - Nein es waren doch keine Kunden da denn die Pinguine saßen immer noch in Burg Gyrosstein fest aber schmiedeten einen asubruchsplan der wie folgt aussah:.......
- - 
- -  
- 
- sie opferten ein paar ihrer artgenossen, um sich daraus einen sprengsatz zu bauen. als sie diesen sprengsatz angewandt haben, gingen auch noch die letzten drauf. aber sogleich wurden auch die eisbären alamiert, die sofort vom süd .. äh nordpol kamen ...  _

Die Eisbären schworen rache und Gründeten sogleich die Allianz!(Ein schwachsinniger verein zur selbstbereicherung der sich als Versicherung tarnt!)Sie schickten ihre besten Männer in die schlacht um das Gyros Trade Center zu sprengen das aussah wie eine riesige Gyros pfanne!Dies gescah dann auch un die Gyros Forces drohten mit vergeltungsschlägen die auch nach einigem hin und her begannen.Also war ein Krieg ausgebrochen!
Die Gyros Forces flogen erbitterte Angriffe gegen die Esibären doch.........


----------



## Bigking (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - -
- - - Nein es waren doch keine Kunden da denn die Pinguine saßen immer noch in Burg Gyrosstein fest aber schmiedeten einen asubruchsplan der wie folgt aussah:.......
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - sie opferten ein paar ihrer artgenossen, um sich daraus einen sprengsatz zu bauen. als sie diesen sprengsatz angewandt haben, gingen auch noch die letzten drauf. aber sogleich wurden auch die eisbären alamiert, die sofort vom süd .. äh nordpol kamen ...  
- 
- Die Eisbären schworen rache und Gründeten sogleich die Allianz!(Ein schwachsinniger verein zur selbstbereicherung der sich als Versicherung tarnt!)Sie schickten ihre besten Männer in die schlacht um das Gyros Trade Center zu sprengen das aussah wie eine riesige Gyros pfanne!Dies gescah dann auch un die Gyros Forces drohten mit vergeltungsschlägen die auch nach einigem hin und her begannen.Also war ein Krieg ausgebrochen!
- Die Gyros Forces flogen erbitterte Angriffe gegen die Esibären doch......... _

Plötzlich wurden sie angegriffen!
Die eisbären hatten ihre Gyrostwister ausgepackt!(unter http://www.gyrostwister.de.vu werden demnächst die schrecklichen zerstörerichehn kräfte des Gyrostwister ersichtlich )
Mit ihren Gyrostwister zielten die eisbären auf die Gyros Forces, die von dem überraschenden bombardement so überascht waren, das ihr überraschung kaum grenzen fand.
Vor lauter überraschungen fiel dem einsatz leiter der Gyros force ein das...


----------



## BorstiMa (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

Das seine Ehefrau die alte Hexe, schonwieder mal mit seinem Nachbarn im Bett lag, und reiste schnell nach hause, ging zu seiner Frau und griff...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - -
- Vor lauter überraschungen fiel dem einsatz leiter der Gyros force ein das...
- 
-  _

sie heim mussten, weil oma geburtstag hatte, doch auf dem geburtstag gabs eine wundersame überraschung ...


----------



## Acemen (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- Das seine Ehefrau die alte Hexe, schonwieder mal mit seinem Nachbarn im Bett lag, und reiste schnell nach hause, ging zu seiner Frau und griff... _
ein!Er nahm den Nachbarn und schleuderte ihn aus dem fenster!Der Verklagte ihn auf Körperverletzung und sie kamen bei dei Frau Salesch!Diese sagte:........


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - Das seine Ehefrau die alte Hexe, schonwieder mal mit seinem Nachbarn im Bett lag, und reiste schnell nach hause, ging zu seiner Frau und griff... 
- ein!Er nahm den Nachbarn und schleuderte ihn aus dem fenster!Der Verklagte ihn auf Körperverletzung und sie kamen bei dei Frau Salesch!Diese sagte:........
- 
-  _

schön sie mal wieder zu sehen. unser letztes treffen ist schon lange her. hier: nehmen sie erstmal einen kaffee. 
so sitzen frau salesch erstmal beisammen, da kommt die tussi vom jugedngericht von rtl ...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - so sitzen frau salesch erstmal beisammen, da kommt die tussi vom jugedngericht von rtl ...  _

diese legte erstmal ihre frauenklamotten ab, und es kam ein gut aussehnder, jüngling heraus ... es war  ...............................


----------



## Bigking (21. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - so sitzen frau salesch erstmal beisammen, da kommt die tussi vom jugedngericht von rtl ...  
- 
- diese legte erstmal ihre frauenklamotten ab, und es kam ein gut aussehnder, jüngling heraus ... es war  ............................... _


Angela Merkel !
Angela"gut aussehnder Jüngling"Merkel und Frau salesch saßen also nackt beisammen und spielten an sich rum, als plötzlich eine Horde Anwälte herreinstürmte.
Ja es waren unsere Anwälte von Vorhin.
Diesmal Schrie frau Salesch "Einspruch"
Und die Anwälte riefen "Abgelehnt!"
Darauf die Merkel "Wir müssen Holland Fluten!!!" 
Worauf hin der älteste Anwalt mit Krückstock.....


----------



## Sceptic (22. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - - so sitzen frau salesch erstmal beisammen, da kommt die tussi vom jugedngericht von rtl ...  
- - 
- - diese legte erstmal ihre frauenklamotten ab, und es kam ein gut aussehnder, jüngling heraus ... es war  ............................... 
- 
- 
- Angela Merkel !
- Angela"gut aussehnder Jüngling"Merkel und Frau salesch saßen also nackt beisammen und spielten an sich rum, als plötzlich eine Horde Anwälte herreinstürmte.
- Ja es waren unsere Anwälte von Vorhin.
- Diesmal Schrie frau Salesch "Einspruch"
- Und die Anwälte riefen "Abgelehnt!"
- Darauf die Merkel "Wir müssen Holland Fluten!!!" 
- Worauf hin der älteste Anwalt mit Krückstock.....
-  _

...Brutal auf den griechischen Hirtenkoch Costas einschlug, der der Geschichte nicht mehr folgen konnte, sich vernachlässigt vorkam und aus lauter Langeweile den Walküren Salesch und Merkel beim Hollandfluten zuspannen wollte. Die Pinguine, die ihn inzwischen zu ihrem Gott auserkoren hatten, wollten sich das jedoch nicht so einfach gefallen lassen. Also....


----------



## Acemen (22. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - - - - so sitzen frau salesch erstmal beisammen, da kommt die tussi vom jugedngericht von rtl ...  
- - - 
- - - diese legte erstmal ihre frauenklamotten ab, und es kam ein gut aussehnder, jüngling heraus ... es war  ............................... 
- - 
- - 
- - Angela Merkel !
- - Angela"gut aussehnder Jüngling"Merkel und Frau salesch saßen also nackt beisammen und spielten an sich rum, als plötzlich eine Horde Anwälte herreinstürmte.
- - Ja es waren unsere Anwälte von Vorhin.
- - Diesmal Schrie frau Salesch "Einspruch"
- - Und die Anwälte riefen "Abgelehnt!"
- - Darauf die Merkel "Wir müssen Holland Fluten!!!" 
- - Worauf hin der älteste Anwalt mit Krückstock.....
- -  
- 
- ...Brutal auf den griechischen Hirtenkoch Costas einschlug, der der Geschichte nicht mehr folgen konnte, sich vernachlässigt vorkam und aus lauter Langeweile den Walküren Salesch und Merkel beim Hollandfluten zuspannen wollte. Die Pinguine, die ihn inzwischen zu ihrem Gott auserkoren hatten, wollten sich das jedoch nicht so einfach gefallen lassen. Also.... _

Also riefen sie den Herrn Hohnel und den Herrn Römer zu Hilfe die sich wie immer mit der Frau Salesch stritten und daraufhin kündigten!daraufhin ginen die Zuschauerzahlen von SAT1 dermaßen zurück das der Sender dicht machen musste und die Frau Salesch wegen Beamtenbeleidigung aus dem amt enthoben wurde!Daraufhin hatte sie keine macht mehr und die Merkel wollte nicht allein weiter machen also gab sie den Plan auf Holland zu fluten und wollte stattdessen lieber dem Computec verlag Geld spenden damit dieser weiter existieren kann!Doch dann kam alles folgendermaßen...........


----------



## Shooshine (22. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

Doch dann kam alles folgendermaßen...........

aus den Trümmern von Ground Zero erstieg auf einmal ein riesiges Monster welches Gozilla mit der kleinen Pore am rechten Zeh zermatscht hätte und flüchtet übers Meer nach Europa.

Es war offensichtlich eine Kreuzung aus Angela Merkel und japanischem Tofu mit Fleischgeschmack und Wachstumshormonen jahrelang in einem unterirdischem Labor eingesperrt war.

Und nun will es back to Mama!!!........


----------



## klausbyte (22. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- 
- Und nun will es back to Mama!!!........ _


und diese mama wahre .. wer hat es gedacht


----------



## Acemen (22. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - 
- - Und nun will es back to Mama!!!........ 
- 
- 
- und diese mama wahre .. wer hat es gedacht
-  _

Angela Merkel natürlich aber der Vater und das ist so erstaunlich war........


----------



## Pharaomv (22. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - 
- - - Und nun will es back to Mama!!!........ 
- - 
- - 
- - und diese mama wahre .. wer hat es gedacht
- -  
- 
- Angela Merkel natürlich aber der Vater und das ist so erstaunlich war........
- 
-  _

waren eine Gurke und eine aus Area 51 entwendete Spermaprobe, denn wer will schon Frau Merkel??


----------



## Bigking (22. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - 
- - - - Und nun will es back to Mama!!!........ 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - und diese mama wahre .. wer hat es gedacht
- - -  
- - 
- - Angela Merkel natürlich aber der Vater und das ist so erstaunlich war........
- - 
- -  
- 
- waren eine Gurke und eine aus Area 51 entwendete Spermaprobe, denn wer will schon Frau Merkel??
- 
-  _

Der Vater, im stammbuch stand nur Gurke, das alien sperma fühlte sich ausgeschlossen, aber dafür musste es keinen unterhalt bezahlen, des Riesen Monsters steckte immernoch zwischen den Beinen der Mutter.
Das Monster viel einst aus einem Flugzeugklo das frau merkel benutzt hatte, kurz danach kam es zu den Terroranschlägen, doch das Biest hatte überlebt.

Das Monster bekam einen schreikrampf vor soviel hässlichkeit als es seine Muter sah. Es wollte die Frau Merkel schon fresse, doch leider....


----------



## Pharaomv (22. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- kurz danach kam es zu den Terroranschlägen, doch das Biest hatte überlebt.
- 
- Das Monster bekam einen schreikrampf vor soviel hässlichkeit als es seine Muter sah. Es wollte die Frau Merkel schon fresse, doch leider....
-  _

tauchte plötzlich ein fieser kleiner Giftzwerg, der ständig aggressiven Scheiß vor sich her brabbelte und vom Riesenmonster als Herr Merz identifiziert wurde


----------



## klausbyte (22. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_
- 
- tauchte plötzlich ein fieser kleiner Giftzwerg, der ständig aggressiven Scheiß vor sich her brabbelte und vom Riesenmonster als Herr Merz identifiziert wurde
-  _

zum überraschen von allen tat der herz märz folgendes:


----------



## Sceptic (23. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- 
- - 
- - tauchte plötzlich ein fieser kleiner Giftzwerg, der ständig aggressiven Scheiß vor sich her brabbelte und vom Riesenmonster als Herr Merz identifiziert wurde
- -  
- 
- zum überraschen von allen tat der herz märz folgendes:  _

Er packte eine rote Fahne aus, sang die Internationale und forderte Freiheit für Palästina. Der Bub, der die ganze Angelegenheit beobachtet hatte, lachte mit Costas und dem Monster herzlich, als sie beobachteten, wie Merz von prügelnden Polizisten abgeführt wurde.
Laut und lange lachten sie. So lange, bis plötzlich Dunkelheit über sie hereinbrach, den Horizont flutend wie ausgekippte Tinte extem belastende Kontoauszuüge und Geldverkehrsdokumente. Da lachten sie plötzlich nicht mehr, den der Zombiedoktor Helmut Kohl brach, von der undurchdringlichen Schwärze angelockt wie eine Motte vom Licht,  mit einem Aktenkoffer aus der Erde und bat geifernd um die eine oder andere Spende. Das Merkel-Gurken-Alien-Gen-Monster freilich hatte noch eine Rechnug mit diesem Herren offen....


----------



## Acemen (23. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - 
- - - 
- - - tauchte plötzlich ein fieser kleiner Giftzwerg, der ständig aggressiven Scheiß vor sich her brabbelte und vom Riesenmonster als Herr Merz identifiziert wurde
- - -  
- - 
- - zum überraschen von allen tat der herz märz folgendes:  
- 
- Er packte eine rote Fahne aus, sang die Internationale und forderte Freiheit für Palästina. Der Bub, der die ganze Angelegenheit beobachtet hatte, lachte mit Costas und dem Monster herzlich, als sie beobachteten, wie Merz von prügelnden Polizisten abgeführt wurde.
- Laut und lange lachten sie. So lange, bis plötzlich Dunkelheit über sie hereinbrach, den Horizont flutend wie ausgekippte Tinte extem belastende Kontoauszuüge und Geldverkehrsdokumente. Da lachten sie plötzlich nicht mehr, den der Zombiedoktor Helmut Kohl brach, von der undurchdringlichen Schwärze angelockt wie eine Motte vom Licht,  mit einem Aktenkoffer aus der Erde und bat geifernd um die eine oder andere Spende. Das Merkel-Gurken-Alien-Gen-Monster freilich hatte noch eine Rechnug mit diesem Herren offen.... _

genau und deshalb verbündete es sich mit Costas dem Grichsischen Hirtenkoch der auf einmal wieder in der Story auftacuhte und wollte zusammen Dr Kohl,Schäubleto und seine Spenderia beenden!
Doch als plötzlich sogar Darth Vader spendete und Kohl damit die dunkle seite der macht zu sich zog musste Costas einen waghalsigen Plan entwickeln der wie Folgt aussah:............


----------



## All (23. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_Doch als plötzlich sogar Darth Vader spendete und Kohl damit die dunkle seite der macht zu sich zog musste Costas einen waghalsigen Plan entwickeln der wie Folgt aussah:............
- 
-  _

Wir stürmen das haus und machen keine gefangenen ok? - alles klar boss!
und so geschah es , sie brachen die tür auf und platzten vor den Sheriff von Nutten Hill "Ergebt euch !". Der aber erwiderlichte nur :" Halt die Fresse, oder ich mach euch alle tot." 
Daraufhin zogen die Eindringlinge...


----------



## Acemen (23. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- Doch als plötzlich sogar Darth Vader spendete und Kohl damit die dunkle seite der macht zu sich zog musste Costas einen waghalsigen Plan entwickeln der wie Folgt aussah:............
- - 
- -  
- 
- Wir stürmen das haus und machen keine gefangenen ok? - alles klar boss!
- und so geschah es , sie brachen die tür auf und platzten vor den Sheriff von Nutten Hill "Ergebt euch !". Der aber erwiderlichte nur :" Halt die Fresse, oder ich mach euch alle tot." 
- Daraufhin zogen die Eindringlinge... _

ihre Gettho Blaster und schossen mit gefährlicher Schlager Musik auf die Penner!Dies war eine brutale Folter doch die Angegriffenen zogen sich schnell zurück und kamen plötzlich mit einem gefährlichen.........


----------



## Acemen (23. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - Doch als plötzlich sogar Darth Vader spendete und Kohl damit die dunkle seite der macht zu sich zog musste Costas einen waghalsigen Plan entwickeln der wie Folgt aussah:............
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - Wir stürmen das haus und machen keine gefangenen ok? - alles klar boss!
- - und so geschah es , sie brachen die tür auf und platzten vor den Sheriff von Nutten Hill "Ergebt euch !". Der aber erwiderlichte nur :" Halt die Fresse, oder ich mach euch alle tot." 
- - Daraufhin zogen die Eindringlinge... 
- 
- ihre Gettho Blaster und schossen mit gefährlicher Schlager Musik auf die Penner!Dies war eine brutale Folter doch die Angegriffenen zogen sich schnell zurück und kamen plötzlich mit einem gefährlichen.........Sternenzerstörer zurück den sie plötzlich aus der Tasche gezaubert hatten.Daraufhin kam der Sternenzerstörer zu dem Monster und zu Costas-Dem Grichischen Hirtenkoch geflogen um sie........_


----------



## KeinSchwein (23. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_ Wir stürmen das haus und machen keine gefangenen ok? - alles klar boss!
- - - und so geschah es , sie brachen die tür auf und platzten vor den Sheriff von Nutten Hill "Ergebt euch !". Der aber erwiderlichte nur :" Halt die Fresse, oder ich mach euch alle tot." 
- - - Daraufhin zogen die Eindringlinge... 
- - 
- - ihre Gettho Blaster und schossen mit gefährlicher Schlager Musik auf die Penner!Dies war eine brutale Folter doch die Angegriffenen zogen sich schnell zurück und kamen plötzlich mit einem gefährlichen.........Sternenzerstörer zurück den sie plötzlich aus der Tasche gezaubert hatten.Daraufhin kam der Sternenzerstörer zu dem Monster und zu Costas-Dem Grichischen Hirtenkoch geflogen um sie........
_ ...um ein autogramm zu bitten. Die Situation drohte zu eskalieren. Endlich erhob sich Gott und fragte : "Wen plagen die Hämorriden auch so wie mich? Wen juckt das auch so sehr?"
Ich meldete mich. Daraufhin meinte Gott, schon wieder freundlicher gestimmt, :"....


----------



## klausbyte (23. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - Doch als plötzlich sogar Darth Vader spendete und Kohl damit die dunkle seite der macht zu sich zog musste Costas einen waghalsigen Plan entwickeln der wie Folgt aussah:............
- - - - 
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - Wir stürmen das haus und machen keine gefangenen ok? - alles klar boss!
- - - und so geschah es , sie brachen die tür auf und platzten vor den Sheriff von Nutten Hill "Ergebt euch !". Der aber erwiderlichte nur :" Halt die Fresse, oder ich mach euch alle tot." 
- - - Daraufhin zogen die Eindringlinge... 
- - 
- - ihre Gettho Blaster und schossen mit gefährlicher Schlager Musik auf die Penner!Dies war eine brutale Folter doch die Angegriffenen zogen sich schnell zurück und kamen plötzlich mit einem gefährlichen.........Sternenzerstörer zurück den sie plötzlich aus der Tasche gezaubert hatten.Daraufhin kam der Sternenzerstörer zu dem Monster und zu Costas-Dem Grichischen Hirtenkoch geflogen um sie........
- 
- 
-  _

erstmal auf ein kühles blondes einzuladen. Doch diese einladung hatte folgen: Sie wurden gefangengenommen, zerstückelt, wieder zusammengesetzt und schlieslich als bot in den pcgames chat gesetzt (  ) ... aber einer der ursprünglichen war übrig geblieben ...


----------



## Bigking (23. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_-  Wir stürmen das haus und machen keine gefangenen ok? - alles klar boss!
- - - - und so geschah es , sie brachen die tür auf und platzten vor den Sheriff von Nutten Hill "Ergebt euch !". Der aber erwiderlichte nur :" Halt die Fresse, oder ich mach euch alle tot." 
- - - - Daraufhin zogen die Eindringlinge... 
- - - 
- - - ihre Gettho Blaster und schossen mit gefährlicher Schlager Musik auf die Penner!Dies war eine brutale Folter doch die Angegriffenen zogen sich schnell zurück und kamen plötzlich mit einem gefährlichen.........Sternenzerstörer zurück den sie plötzlich aus der Tasche gezaubert hatten.Daraufhin kam der Sternenzerstörer zu dem Monster und zu Costas-Dem Grichischen Hirtenkoch geflogen um sie........
-  ...um ein autogramm zu bitten. Die Situation drohte zu eskalieren. Endlich erhob sich Gott und fragte : "Wen plagen die Hämorriden auch so wie mich? Wen juckt das auch so sehr?"
- Ich meldete mich. Daraufhin meinte Gott, schon wieder freundlicher gestimmt, :"....
- 
-  _
"Dann Probiers doch mal mit Hämmodom, dem Hämmorieden Killer. Wenns an der Nudel Juckt und Zwiebelt, wird der schniedel Mit Hämmodom geriebelt!"
Ich war geschockt. Was würde der papst sagen wenn ich ihm gott als alten sack der werbung für Hämmorieden Paste macht beschieb. Außerdem war er ein oller Voyeur, ber das war ja eh schon allen klar.
Als ich diesen gedanken gefasst hatte, wurde mir klar das ich irgendwie in die geschichte gesogen wurde. erst war ich nur verfasser, doch plötzlich war ich mittendrin. Alle beteiligten, waren bisher ausgeburten meiner fantasie, doch nun waren sie grausame wirklichkeit ! Sogar Angela merkel war auf einmal nicht mehr nur der schlimmste alptraum der menschen, jetzt wurde ihr leben eingehaucht.
Mir wurde Klar, ich habe diese geschichte geschrieben, ich war der , der die macht hatte, ich war die einzige rettung.

Mir blieb keine andere wahl, ich musste...


----------



## Sceptic (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_ "Dann Probiers doch mal mit Hämmodom, dem Hämmorieden Killer. Wenns an der Nudel Juckt und Zwiebelt, wird der schniedel Mit Hämmodom geriebelt!"
- Ich war geschockt. Was würde der papst sagen wenn ich ihm gott als alten sack der werbung für Hämmorieden Paste macht beschieb. Außerdem war er ein oller Voyeur, ber das war ja eh schon allen klar.
- Als ich diesen gedanken gefasst hatte, wurde mir klar das ich irgendwie in die geschichte gesogen wurde. erst war ich nur verfasser, doch plötzlich war ich mittendrin. Alle beteiligten, waren bisher ausgeburten meiner fantasie, doch nun waren sie grausame wirklichkeit ! Sogar Angela merkel war auf einmal nicht mehr nur der schlimmste alptraum der menschen, jetzt wurde ihr leben eingehaucht.
- Mir wurde Klar, ich habe diese geschichte geschrieben, ich war der , der die macht hatte, ich war die einzige rettung.
- 
- Mir blieb keine andere wahl, ich musste...
-  _

...irgendwie den verlorenen Roten Faden zurückerobern, der doch irgendwann einmal in der Geschichte gesteckt haben muß. Also schärfte ich mein Schwert, polierte die Rüstung, reinigte den purpurnen Heldenmantel und machte mich auf in die skurrile Dimension des Rückschritts, um den Verlauf der Geschichte von hinten nach vorne zurückverfolgen zu können. Sie lief wie ein Film vor mir ab, mit allen Motoradheavies, fallenden Hirtenköchen, Pinguinen, Anwälten, Managern und CDU-Politikern, die jemals darin aufgestaucht waren. Es ist bei Gott kein schöner Anblick zu sehen, wie ein riesiger Keksmann gebackene konservative Journalistengrößen auspuckt, die er kurz zuvor noch im rumorenden Magen gehabt hat.

So fahndete ich nach dem Faden, in jeder Schlucht, jedem Zacken, jedem Pinguinfrack...und plötzlich fand ich ihn wieder! Der Schlüssel zum ganzen war der Bub! Er mußte die nötiogen Mittel und Wege erhalten, um den Sinn der Geschichte zu retten, denn er war der Ausgangspunkt. 
Also stattete ich ihn aus mit...


----------



## _01_BoomBaStiC (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

- Also stattete ich ihn aus mit...


... einem Lichtschwert, wobei dies aber noch lang nicht reichen würde. Also wollte ich ihm grade noch was wichtiges in seine komische Hand drücken, als plötzlich ein Handy hinter dem Gebüsch klingelte. Naja, war zwar die Melodie zu Britney Spears "oops I did it again" Song, aber das hat mich nicht aufgehalten, um nach zu schauen.

Es hatte sich gelohnt, weil ...


----------



## Acemen (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - Also stattete ich ihn aus mit...
- 
- 
- ... einem Lichtschwert, wobei dies aber noch lang nicht reichen würde. Also wollte ich ihm grade noch was wichtiges in seine komische Hand drücken, als plötzlich ein Handy hinter dem Gebüsch klingelte. Naja, war zwar die Melodie zu Britney Spears "oops I did it again" Song, aber das hat mich nicht aufgehalten, um nach zu schauen.

Es hatte sich gelohnt weil.......hinter dem Gebüsch fand er Yoda der ihn mit neuen Kräften austattete damit er.........._


----------



## klausbyte (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_
- Es hatte sich gelohnt weil.......hinter dem Gebüsch fand er Yoda der ihn mit neuen Kräften austattete damit er..........
-  _

zurück in seine heimat konnte. und erstmal kräftig baden. fernsehkucken und saufen  ... nach der stärkung ...


----------



## klausbyte (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- 
- - Es hatte sich gelohnt weil.......hinter dem Gebüsch fand er Yoda der ihn mit neuen Kräften austattete damit er..........
- -  
- 
- zurück in seine heimat konnte. und erstmal kräftig baden. fernsehkucken und saufen  ... nach der stärkung ... _

ging er ins freudenhaus ...


----------



## Pharaomv (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - 
- - - Es hatte sich gelohnt weil.......hinter dem Gebüsch fand er Yoda der ihn mit neuen Kräften austattete damit er..........
- - -  
- - 
- - zurück in seine heimat konnte. und erstmal kräftig baden. fernsehkucken und saufen  ... nach der stärkung ... 
- 
- ging er ins freudenhaus ...  _


wo er den völlig verwirrten Bub antraf, der...


----------



## klausbyte (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - 

- wo er den völlig verwirrten Bub antraf, der...
-  _

so betrunken war, das er mit dem besen tanze. das war aber kein normaler besen ...


----------



## klausbyte (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - 
- 
- - wo er den völlig verwirrten Bub antraf, der...
- -  
- 
- so betrunken war, das er mit dem besen tanze. das war aber kein normaler besen ...  _

es war der Besen der Badewanne. dieser Besen hatte zauberkräfte. er kann nähmlich aus einem menschen ein gyros machen. mit diesem wissen flog er erstmal nach asien um von dort aus die weltbevölkerung zu gyros zu verhexen. doch damit nicht genug. die netten freunde von mars kamen, und untersützten ihn. doch der zauberbesen der badewanne wollte das gar nicht, und wollte seinen zauber auf die netten freunde vom mars anwenden. doch der zauber schlug fehl. die netten freunde waren vortan Kebap. doch damit nicht genug. Es kam zu einem erbiterten kampf zwischen den gyros und dem kebap, aus dem die pommes als sieger herausgingen, diese pommes gingen nun zum südpol ...


----------



## _01_BoomBaStiC (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

- ... das er mit dem besen tanze. das war aber kein normaler besen ... 


denn bei näherer Betrachtung mit Hilfe seiner Glubschaugen erblickte er nicht nur eine Tarnvorrichtung am untern Ende des Besens, sondern auch ...


----------



## klausbyte (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - ... das er mit dem besen tanze. das war aber kein normaler besen ... 
- 
- 
- denn bei näherer Betrachtung mit Hilfe seiner Glubschaugen erblickte er nicht nur eine Tarnvorrichtung am untern Ende des Besens, sondern auch ...
-  _

er kann nähmlich aus einem menschen ein gyros machen. mit diesem wissen flog er erstmal nach asien um von dort aus die weltbevölkerung zu gyros zu verhexen. doch damit nicht genug. die netten freunde von mars kamen, und untersützten ihn. doch der zauberbesen der badewanne wollte das gar nicht, und wollte seinen zauber auf die netten freunde vom mars anwenden. doch der zauber schlug fehl. die netten freunde waren vortan Kebap. doch damit nicht genug. Es kam zu einem erbiterten kampf zwischen den gyros und dem kebap, aus dem die pommes als sieger herausgingen, diese pommes gingen nun zum südpol ...


----------



## Seblu (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

- er kann nähmlich aus einem menschen ein gyros machen. mit diesem wissen flog er erstmal nach asien um von dort aus die weltbevölkerung zu gyros zu verhexen. doch damit nicht genug. die netten freunde von mars kamen, und untersützten ihn. doch der zauberbesen der badewanne wollte das gar nicht, und wollte seinen zauber auf die netten freunde vom mars anwenden. doch der zauber schlug fehl. die netten freunde waren vortan Kebap. doch damit nicht genug. Es kam zu einem erbiterten kampf zwischen den gyros und dem kebap, aus dem die pommes als sieger herausgingen, diese pommes gingen nun zum südpol ...   [/i]

und trafen auf die restlichen Pinguine die von denen zurückgelassen wurden
die an den Nordpol gewandert sind, aber das waren keine normalen Pimguine 
sondern sie waren durch japanische Forscher zu Ninjapinguinen verwandelt 
worden


----------



## klausbyte (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_
- und trafen auf die restlichen Pinguine die von denen zurückgelassen wurden
- die an den Nordpol gewandert sind, aber das waren keine normalen Pimguine 
- sondern sie waren durch japanische Forscher zu Ninjapinguinen verwandelt 
- worden
-  _

diese pinguine hatten wahnsinnig hunger auf pizza ...


----------



## Pharaomv (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- 
- - und trafen auf die restlichen Pinguine die von denen zurückgelassen wurden
- - die an den Nordpol gewandert sind, aber das waren keine normalen Pimguine 
- - sondern sie waren durch japanische Forscher zu Ninjapinguinen verwandelt 
- - worden
- -  
- 
- diese pinguine hatten wahnsinnig hunger auf pizza ...  _

also sagte jeder, was er gerne hätte, aber sie konnten sich nicht einigen, wer denn jetzt die Pizzen holen sollte, also...


----------



## klausbyte (24. Oktober 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_hunger auf pizza ...  
- 
- also sagte jeder, was er gerne hätte, aber sie konnten sich nicht einigen, wer denn jetzt die Pizzen holen sollte, also...
- 
-  _

schickten sie den weihnachtsman, der eh am nordpol wohnt


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- 
- schickten sie den weihnachtsman, der eh am nordpol wohnt _

und just in diesen Moment wiedereinmal wilde Orgien mit seinen Wichteln feierte....


----------



## klausbyte (18. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - 
- - schickten sie den weihnachtsman, der eh am nordpol wohnt 
- 
- und just in diesen Moment wiedereinmal wilde Orgien mit seinen Wichteln feierte.... _

beim höhepunkt kam auf einmal eine elfe, als sie das sah ...


----------



## TBK (18. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - 
- - - schickten sie den weihnachtsman, der eh am nordpol wohnt 
- - 
- - und just in diesen Moment wiedereinmal wilde Orgien mit seinen Wichteln feierte.... 
- 
- beim höhepunkt kam auf einmal eine elfe, als sie das sah ...
- 
-  _

schrie sie laut und sagte...


----------



## klausbyte (18. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - - 
- - - - schickten sie den weihnachtsman, der eh am nordpol wohnt 
- - - 
- - - und just in diesen Moment wiedereinmal wilde Orgien mit seinen Wichteln feierte.... 
- - 
- - beim höhepunkt kam auf einmal eine elfe, als sie das sah ...
- - 
- -  
- 
- schrie sie laut und sagte... _



ich hab noch was im ofen, ich komm gleich wieder, macht nicht ohne mich weiter


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

BOAH zaus kick mal deine Signatur *g*


...die elfe schwang sich in die Lüfte wollte nach Hause und im Ofen nachschauen als sie über Urugay vom Wiener Verband für schwule Jäger vom Himmel geschossen wurde, hart auf den Boden aufstieß , aus allen hautporen blutete und schließlich von Einheimischen Sozialarbeitern verspeißt wurde ... wärendessen ...


----------



## NetKilla (19. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

...verhungerten alle Ninjapinguine...


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- ...verhungerten alle Ninjapinguine... _

... und Weihnachtsmann musste sich auf Handbetrieb umstellen weil...


----------



## TBK (20. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

- ... und Weihnachtsmann musste sich auf Handbetrieb umstellen weil... [/i]

...seine beiden Lieblings-Elfinen gerad auf Lehrgang waren, um...


----------



## Seblu (20. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - ... und Weihnachtsmann musste sich auf Handbetrieb umstellen weil... 
- 
- ...seine beiden Lieblings-Elfinen gerad auf Lehrgang waren, um... _

"Wie sag ich HO HO HO in 300 Sprachen zu lernen." wo sie aber nicht
hingegangen sind weil sie keine lust auf so einen Sch..äh Schrott hatten
sie sind lieber.....


----------



## NetKilla (20. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

...Ostereier suchen gegangen...


----------



## klausbyte (21. November 2001)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- ...Ostereier suchen gegangen... _
daran störte sich aber der osterhase *g*


----------



## Checkpanzer (25. Januar 2002)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - ...Ostereier suchen gegangen... 
- daran störte sich aber der osterhase *g*
- 
-  _

Dieser lies sich nicht gerne an den eiern herummachen, darum ...


----------



## Kerl (25. Januar 2002)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- Dieser lies sich nicht gerne an den eiern herummachen, darum ... _

... schenkte er dem Weihnachtsmann eigene Eier...


----------



## Acemen (9. Februar 2002)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - Dieser lies sich nicht gerne an den eiern herummachen, darum ... 
- 
- ... schenkte er dem Weihnachtsmann eigene Eier... _


Um die geschichte zu einem Abschluss zu bringen baute der Weihnachtsmann einen neuen Todesstern und zerstörte damit Costas den Griechischen Hirtenkoch und die gesamte erde, danach hatte der die herrschaft über alles was übriggeblieben war.


----------



## Sceptic (9. Februar 2002)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*

_- - - Dieser lies sich nicht gerne an den eiern herummachen, darum ... 
- - 
- - ... schenkte er dem Weihnachtsmann eigene Eier... 
- 
- 
- Um die geschichte zu einem Abschluss zu bringen baute der Weihnachtsmann einen neuen Todesstern und zerstörte damit Costas den Griechischen Hirtenkoch und die gesamte erde, danach hatte der die herrschaft über alles was übriggeblieben war.
-  _

Die Geschichte KÖNNTE hier zuende sein...

Leider jedoch hatte der weihnachtliche Todesstern eine besondere Form radioaktiver Microwellenstrahlung verwendet, um die Erde zu vernichten.
Diese Strahlung wirkte nun in des toten Costas umgeworfenem Imbißwagen und verwandelte seine leckeren Suvlaki, Gyros und Bifteki in ein riesiges, unförmiges graues Monstrum, daß nun in der Orkschen Wolke auf den geeigenten Zeitpunkt wartete, um seinen dahingeschiedenen Schöpfer und verehrten Meister brutal und unbarmherzig zu rächen.


----------



## Bigking (13. Januar 2003)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*



> - - - Dieser lies sich nicht gerne an den eiern herummachen, darum ...
> - -
> - - ... schenkte er dem Weihnachtsmann eigene Eier...
> -
> ...



Doch der Döner trat ihm entgegen !
Er kam auf seiner unbarmherzigen reise aus der fernen Türkei um die welt vor dem "GyrosAttack- Eight Spiced Freaks" zu beschützen, doch eher er ankam musste er noch die drei Prüfungen der Ehre bestehen um genügend Zazikki power zu haben um...


----------



## Blasius (14. Januar 2003)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*



> Doch der Döner trat ihm entgegen !
> Er kam auf seiner unbarmherzigen reise aus der fernen Türkei um die welt vor dem "GyrosAttack- Eight Spiced Freaks" zu beschützen, doch eher er ankam musste er noch die drei Prüfungen der Ehre bestehen um genügend Zazikki power zu haben um...



Bigking ! Leichenfledderer ! Du hast doch echt einen Schaden !  

Aber das zeigt mal wieder, kb ist einfach der Godfather of senseless-Foreneinträge... *fg*  *duck*


----------



## Bigking (14. Januar 2003)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*



> > Doch der Döner trat ihm entgegen !
> > Er kam auf seiner unbarmherzigen reise aus der fernen Türkei um die welt vor dem "GyrosAttack- Eight Spiced Freaks" zu beschützen, doch eher er ankam musste er noch die drei Prüfungen der Ehre bestehen um genügend Zazikki power zu haben um...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin der meinung die Geschichte ist noch längst nich zuende, zumindest hab ich echt lust mal wieder soewas zu machen 
Alternativ könnte man ja eine ortsetzung  im GuW forum starten ... aber das gefällt dann bestimmt auch wieder irgendwem nicht :-/


----------



## Blasius (14. Januar 2003)

*AW: ---===*** Fortlaufendes Community Märchen ***===----*



> Ich bin der meinung die Geschichte ist noch längst nich zuende, zumindest hab ich echt lust mal wieder soewas zu machen
> Alternativ könnte man ja eine ortsetzung  im GuW forum starten ... aber das gefällt dann bestimmt auch wieder irgendwem nicht :-/



War auch nur ein Spässchen 

Hier im Forum kursieren z.Zt. weitaus schlimmere Sachen


----------

